# Taste Of The Wild dry food...thoughts?



## JennB

I need to go out and get more dog food and have been feeding my dobie and chi Blue Buffalo. But I've been hearing a lot about Taste Of The Wild dog food, and it seems to get really good reviews. I make a homemade food to mix in with kibble, because my dobie is sensitive to an all kibble diet. He gets diahrea and massive amounts of gas. So I make brown rice, pureed veggies, and burger mixture to add with the kibble. I also give it to my chi because she is a picky eater and it helps draw her to the food. But Taste Of The Wild is a grain free food, and may help out my dobie with his tummy issues. Has anyone tried or really like this food? I would really like to hear any thoughts, thanks!


----------



## Audreybabypup

I fed my Shar-pei taste of the wild for 5 months before swithing to raw and she did great on it. But she does WONDERFUL on the raw. Yes it is grain free which is good. The rice mixture you are making has grain due to the rice perhaps cutting the rice would be good. Just a thought. As far as kibble goes, taste of the wild is good.


----------



## LostLakeLua

I used to use Taste of the Wild before switching my crew onto Evo, but I loved it a lot!! We used the Prairie version in the yellow bag and my dogs loved it! I honestly didn't notice too much difference in the dogs between switching it to Evo; but we basically just switched because our local store that we were trying to support that carried TOTW never had it in stock. =/ 
I would recommend it though, it's a great quality grain-free kibble IMO. It's also what we weaned Eleanor's puppies on way back in the day and they loved it too; I sent each pup home with a bag of it!


----------



## cprcheetah

I have used TOTW with my Golden retriever and have been happy with it. She is on raw now though.


----------



## huskyluv

I don't like that TOTW is made by Diamond but I have tried two of the formulas with my dogs in the past. I've tried TOTW High Prairie which my dogs did horrible on, and I've also tried TOTW Wetlands formula which all my dogs did really well on. I don't normally feed TOTW even though I do mix in small amounts every now and then, but it is a well priced and decent food for those who want a good yet "cheaper" kibble alternative.


----------



## 17428

Dahlia has been on Taste of the Wild Bison her whole life.
Her breeder sent us home with it.She loves it and has not
shown any allergies on it.We tried adding the fowl formula
and the salmon and she started showing allergy symptoms.
Switched her back to Bison and she is fine.I mixed in Innova
before with no allergy symptoms.I think Ill get the EVO formula
next time to mix in.Ive heard a lot of good things about it.


----------



## JennB

Audreybabypup said:


> I fed my Shar-pei taste of the wild for 5 months before swithing to raw and she did great on it. But she does WONDERFUL on the raw. Yes it is grain free which is good. The rice mixture you are making has grain due to the rice perhaps cutting the rice would be good. Just a thought. As far as kibble goes, taste of the wild is good.


lol, I realize my homemade version has grain in it, with the rice, but for some reason my dobie does fine with the homemade, but has had sensitivity to every dry kibble I've tried. I would feed just a straight kibble if he didn't have problems with gas and diahrea. But he is also picky and doesn't like just plain kibble, either, so I may continue to mix in a little homemade just to be more enticing to both the dobie and the chi. I bought a smaller bag today and I'll mix that in with his current and see what they both think of it.


----------



## woodard2009

I feed my chi THK, but the stray I'm taking care of is the size of a lab so I bought him TOTW & he really likes it. Seems to be doing pretty good on it.


----------

